# Speed of Strapping in- WHO CARES??



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

OK honestly I've been hearing about how great Flows are (not really a fan myself) because of how quickly you can strap into the binding (one of the main arguments). I've been riding for over 12 years now and I honestly think this is just a stupid ass argument for several reasons. 1st- if you're in such a freakin rush to get on with your run that the 15 seconds saved is going to vastly improve your riding experience, then honestly, you're forgetting what riding is all about (in my opinion). 2nd- unless ALL of your friends ski, or rock Flow bindings (or Gnu/ K2 cinch)you're STILL going to wait that 15 seconds for everyone else that you're with. I mean seriously dudes- if it's all about being in a rush and not "wasting" time- perhaps riding with a colostomy bag/ catheter should be the next step, as all that time spent on those bathroom breaks really starts to add up....OK I'm exaggerating here but hopefully you get my point. Another argument is that you don't have to sit down to strap in. OK for real- if you've been riding for more than 1 season, I'm pretty sure you can strap in w/o sitting down. And if sitting is too cold for your ass- just get off the mountain for real. 
---- Bottom Line--- If you guys are loving your Flows, please give me the other 10 reasons, other than the typical "while all of your friends are wasting time sitting down and strapping in you'll be cruisin' down the mountain" yea you will, alone and without your friends, cause you didn't have the 15 seconds to spare....so stupid. Rant over...hahahaha


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

i don't think flows is just about speed... I thought it was the consistency. I've never worn one myself, but i have interests in trying them out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Out here in CO, I don't consider it that big of a deal because we have nice long runs. Now if I was stuck somewhere with a couple hundred vertical feet of drop where I was spending way more time on the lift and strapping in than actually riding, I might have a different opinion.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont share the intensity of your rant but I do agree that there is absolutely no reason to ride a flow binding. Unless you're getting paid by them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, smoke a fat one and fucking chill out bro.

If you took the time to read through more of the reviews and opinions, you would notice there are a bunch of other very good reasons why people use Flows. Reasons that are far better than why people don't ride them. Shit like "My friend tried the Flites and said it sucked so Flow blows!"

First of all, have you considered that not all of us are blessed with big ass mountains in our area? Did you ever stop to think that some of us have to endure snowboarding on a small ass hill not even worthy of a bunny hill on a bigger mountain? Do you realize how much I am riding the lift when I ride? Do you honestly think I need another reason to use Flows other than the speed when it takes me less than a fucking minute to get to the bottom of a run? The speed of entry into Flows adds up immensely and saves me the energy that I would otherwise be using to bend down/sit down and strap in.

Secondly, Flows are proven to have the best pressure distribution for human feet. Simply put, they never, ever make my feet sore like traditional bindings. Flows are very comfortable on the top of my feet and that reason alone is enough for me to use them.

Third, no traditional binding has the consistency of Flows. Once set up, the straps stay where they are. No tightening, loosening, and retightening. Always the exact feel as my previous run. I don't care what all these haters say (most of which have only tried crap Flites or are just too "core" to even try a decent pair of Flows), there isn't anything that my Flows have prevented me from doing. Bomb, press, jump, whatever.

Fourth, their customer service is awesome. One of the best around. To give you an example, I just got back from a test fest. My screws got misplaced. I asked all the vendors if they could give me and extra set. Their answer? No, we don't have extras. Yea, as they stood next to their tackle box full of screws. Flow gave me as many as I wanted.

Fifth, my 2010 NXT-FSEs are fucking light and stiff. The response of these bindings are just sick. I tested so many bindings at the test fest and I still prefer mine over them.

Sixth - Tenth, they aren't re-colored Drake bindings in disguise.

All of you "core" snowboarders need to get over yourselves. Who the fuck cares what others ride and why? Does it affect you in any way? No. Try appreciating brands and their products for what they're worth instead of pissing off users of said brands. Better yet, get some fucking hands on experience with more than just one of the brand's products before you go on your rants.

I hate the VW Beetle and I think it is a piece of crap car. Does that mean I hate VW? Nope. The GTI is a sick ass car. Get my drift?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

My issue is that i am not flexible enough to strap my back binding while standing up, so finding a place to sit when the top of the lift is packed is a hassle. But then again the only reason I worry about it is because I feel bad that I make all the skiers that I am with wait. Either way not planning on trying flows anytime soon, I am happy with normal strap in bindings and not ready for change yet.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

From someone who rides with a few people who do use flows. There is a noticeable difference in the speed factor of strapping in. 

The designs on them look very sturdy and possibly look like they reduce pressure points in relation to regular straps. Coming from a small vert town definitely see the appeal. As for the ten reasons. Would like to see anyone who rides any binding that can come up with ten reasons that are not personal preference. As long as you maintain your bindings then they should be fine. 

Sorry the love/hate binding threads are getting as bad as the Burton love/hate threads.


Is Flow the new Burton?:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It's not about the Brands. It's about all the D-Bag haters that bitch about shit without valid reasons. But then they all UNIONize in defense of another brand. See what I just did there?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Leo said:


> It's not about the Brands. It's about all the D-Bag haters that bitch about shit without valid reasons. But then they all UNIONize in defense of another brand. See what I just did there?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Just wish most responses to the gear questions was more then just:

They rock
or 
They suck


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

leo- never said I hate flows- even though it wasn't all that impressed when I tried them out. They just seemed like an ok binding, really nothing special that stood out in my mind. what gets to me is the mass amounts of reviews that support flow bindings (and other rear entry systems), stating one of the top reasons as speed of entry. I've never once considered the amount of time it takes to strap into a binding a deciding factor in it's overall performance and think that those who put that as a top reason for using flows are missing out on the big picture. I've ridden small and large mountains, from NY to VT to CO to MT to CA and many of those in between. The main point of my argument (or really just semi-humorous statement) was that if Flows are a great product, and for some they may certainly be, the 1st argument in support of them CERTAINLY shouldn't be speed of entry. Thats a ridiculous reason for picking a binding, and I feel like most would prob. agree....
Also- I don't ride unions, have yet to get a skate banana, and have stayed away from anything with sean white's name on it. it's never been about a brand statement for me- it's all about the product behind the name. in fact the board I've mostly been riding has virtually no logo graphics on it at all (it's an all black N/S prototype) and I LOVE that you can't tell who it's made by. 

you're right about the brand haters/ lovers- it's truly an amazing thing (esp on this site) Seems the newest trend this year is N/S (no doubt they make great gear) but it's crazy to see how quickly people jump on a band wagon cause of brand name recognition. ANyway i digress man, fun argument, but you see my point bout the speed deal...preeetty dumb


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Leo, I do hate Flows. Its not based on what my friends said. Its about how much they hurt having that strap over my entire foot. If I never put on another set it would be great. Also, I just don't understand why the straps have to be so huge when everyone else's is getting smaller and smaller.

Don't have a heart attack on everyone else just because you are such a huge Flow fanboy.

That being said, I don't give a shit if it takes me 5 seconds or 20 seconds to strap in. I rather be comfortable.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I have a small issue with getting aggravated at small things. So looking to try Flow myself specifically do to the ease of getting in. Get slightly aggravated with stepping on my ladder straps and fiddling with straps to get my boot in. Am a bit older so ease of strapping in becomes an issue, not that I am out of shape but I am no where near as flexible as I was in my younger days.

Lets face it most bindings are just that, Bindings. So it is the little things that get people to choose them. If it was not for a need of speed and easement most of todays technology would not be.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am going to buy a pair of flows for sure, being 31 with a bad knee I dont enjoy propping myself up 50 times a day and have become quite jealous of other riders who simply step in and ride away. I consider not only the the speed of entry but also the ease of entry to be a huge benefit to me so it cant hurt to try them out can it?
My only decision now is whether to buy the NXT-FRX, NXT-FR or NXT-AT.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I have always been interested in flows, not for the quickness but for the comfort of the strap. I have always seem to have badluck with pressure points from other bindings (burton).


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Not judging their performance, because I havent tried them, but, visually, I don't like how the highbacks on flows drag when skating. Their bases look flimsy/not very supportive. Plus, all that strap material, 4 ratchets per binding, a cable and that massive forward lean/lock thingee must add substantial weight.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

dickisnc said:


> OK honestly I've been hearing about how great Flows are (not really a fan myself) because of how quickly you can strap into the binding (one of the main arguments). I've been riding for over 12 years now and I honestly think this is just a stupid ass argument for several reasons. 1st- if you're in such a freakin rush to get on with your run that the 15 seconds saved is going to vastly improve your riding experience, then honestly, you're forgetting what riding is all about (in my opinion). 2nd- unless ALL of your friends ski, or rock Flow bindings (or Gnu/ K2 cinch)you're STILL going to wait that 15 seconds for everyone else that you're with. I mean seriously dudes- if it's all about being in a rush and not "wasting" time- perhaps riding with a colostomy bag/ catheter should be the next step, as all that time spent on those bathroom breaks really starts to add up....OK I'm exaggerating here but hopefully you get my point. Another argument is that you don't have to sit down to strap in. OK for real- if you've been riding for more than 1 season, I'm pretty sure you can strap in w/o sitting down. And if sitting is too cold for your ass- just get off the mountain for real.
> ---- Bottom Line--- If you guys are loving your Flows, please give me the other 10 reasons, other than the typical "while all of your friends are wasting time sitting down and strapping in you'll be cruisin' down the mountain" yea you will, alone and without your friends, cause you didn't have the 15 seconds to spare....so stupid. Rant over...hahahaha












I mean this in all seriousness, switch to decaf. 

You forgot to ask yourself to provide ten reasons you like traditional bindings

As for 10 reasons I like Flows, that's an easy one:
1-10: Suck my dick. 

I don't need to justify anything I do to your sugar buzzed ass. 

You like strap bindings. OK, great. Guess what. I like Flow bindings. It's called having a preference.

Take a Valium or something. Lay off the sugar.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Who cares? I do. I have a 310ft hill I ride on. When I'm riding alone the time does add up. The time spent bent over does add up on fatigue level. When hiking at the park the time adds up fast. I have Contrabands and can strap in about twice as fast as normal bindings. You know what though, none of that matters. Almost nobody is going to sacrafice performance to speed of strapping in. That is evident by clickers not being made anymore. Flows don't work for everyone but if you can have your cake and eat it to then why not.


extra0 said:


> Not judging their performance, because I havent tried them, but, visually, I don't like how the highbacks on flows drag when skating. Their bases look flimsy/not very supportive. Plus, all that strap material, 4 ratchets per binding, a cable and that massive forward lean/lock thingee must add substantial weight.


The highbacks can be folded on top of the binding when you are skating. Flimsy looking bases is the last thing I would have expected someone to say about Flows. They look plenty beefy to me.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

extra0 said:


> Not judging their performance, because I havent tried them, but, visually, I don't like how the highbacks on flows drag when skating. Their bases look flimsy/not very supportive. Plus, all that strap material, 4 ratchets per binding, a cable and that massive forward lean/lock thingee must add substantial weight.


My NXT-ATs are the same as my K2 Autos, and lighter than my Flux Feedbacks. I didn't compare them directly to the Ride Nitranes I returned, but they seemed about the same. Most people have no idea just how light the newer, higher end Flow bindings are. When I got the NXT-ATs last year I was very surprised that they were lighter than most of the bindings I tried out at the stores. 

The base is stiff enough to handle anything really, and the binding overall is super supportive (definitely more supportive than the Nitranes I returned). It has 4 corners of adjustability and less pressure points. So even if it secures you no differently that a standard binding, it's faster, has less pressure points, and more quickly adjustable.

And to the other people who have a problem with Flows:

As comfy as my Flux Feedbacks are, after switching to my other board that has the Flow NXT-ATs on it, I remembered how inferior the standard strap design is. Despite the time savings, I find strapping in to be cumbersome. The Nitranes are a step in the right direction, although I think they're flawed. Ratcheting is annoying on a small hill, especially if you're hiking jumps or trying to hit a rail over and over. I'm never on my ass with Flows. I bend over, lock my high back, and I'm done. At the end of the day I'm actually getting in about 30 mins more riding time than other people, and even more than that if we're just hiking jumps. The more the better IMO. 

At the VERY LEAST, Flows are just as good as any other respected brand out there, but quicker. So..it's an improvement. Most of the Flow hate is irrational. I defend it not because I'm a Flow fanboy, but because the irrational nature of most of the Flow hate posts is fucking retarded. I enjoy intelligent, thoughtful conversation, which involves constructive criticism. It's rare to hear someone specify why they didn't like the Flows.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

The op is a clueless douchebag.

There, I got the rage out of the way. 

While I've posted about the speed/ease of entry being a strong point, apparently Mr. Douchebag and the other haters missed what I posted as the BEST things about my Flows -- COMFORT AND CONSISTENCY. The people who whine that "Flows hurted my footies!" simply did not know how or take the time to adjust them properly. Period. No excuses. Your first run may have hurt...adjust the ratchets...second run might be better (or worse)...adjust the ratchets again. When you get that perfect feel -- and you will, unless you're so ADD that you can't deal with it, you'll understand what I said in one of my other posts...*there is NO pressure and NO pain, and every other time you step in you will feel nothing.* The binding makes your foot feel like it is part of your board. 

The speed is an awesome benefit, but it is not what the design is about. It is about the way the "power strap" distributes the pressure away from your foot, down into the baseplate, so all you feel is the board beneath your feet...and the snow beneath your board. 

Again, the whiney-asses who claim they hurt most likely didn't buy directly from a Flow dealer who properly set them up, and then didn't take their Ritalin and couldn't be bothered to adjust them properly one they got on the mountain. Your excuses are bullshit.

Finally, also posted in another thread, Flow's customer service is exceptional. Read that other thread and ask if your binding company would take care of you similarly; I rode my Flow's in Tahoe today after discovering a pinched cable while packing my board for the trip. Flow redponded to my email within an hour and shipped the part to a dealer in Tahoe for when I arrived...it was fixed Friday night, I rode 'em all day today. A few seconds strapping in are probably the least of the reasons why I like my NXT-FRXs. They're wicked comfortable, they've improved my riding, and they are backed by a company who actually seems to give a shit about its customers. If that makes me a "fanboy" I'll wear the banner proudly.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

do any of you get snow/ice lodged in your flows??
i use to ride flow back when i was a beginner and wasnt a fan. granted that was a long time ago and im sure they are much lighter and more adjustable now. the biggest problem was ice getting in them. the only way i could get it out was with a screwdriver and even then it was nearly impossible. if my unions get ice in them i can either stop on it until it breaks out or just strap in over it. cant do either of those with flows. so until flow figures out some way to keep ice/snow out ill stick with strap ins.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Finally, also posted in another thread, Flow's customer service is exceptional. Read that other thread and ask if your binding company would take care of you similarly; I rode my Flow's in Tahoe today after discovering a pinched cable while packing my board for the trip. Flow redponded to my email within an hour and shipped the part to a dealer in Tahoe for when I arrived...it was fixed Friday night, I rode 'em all day today. A few seconds strapping in are probably the least of the reasons why I like my NXT-FRXs. They're wicked comfortable, they've improved my riding, and they are backed by a company who actually seems to give a shit about its customers. If that makes me a "fanboy" I'll wear the banner proudly.


It's kind of amazing how the Flow stigma has lasted this long, considering it's completely unsubstantiated nowadays. Flow has improved the design of bindings, IMO. They took it to the next level. I'm surprised the same people who hate flows aren't also hating on rocker boards. "I hate when things improve!"


----------



## kevq (Feb 1, 2010)

Nitrogen said:


> i don't think flows is just about speed... I thought it was the consistency. I've never worn one myself, but i have interests in trying them out.


You hit the nail on the head. Consistency is the main reason I decided to give flows a try (as well as the pressure distribution). I hated trying to get the same tightness on my bindings every time with strap-ins.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I rode Flows my very first day snowboarding (rentals). I thought it was cool and more than a little ironic that with some practice I could glide away from the chairlift, lock in while in motion, and get back to falling on my ass without having to sit down first.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have nothing against flows, but i am skeptical of over complicating something.

More mechanical = more failures

If your flow binding cable breaks, your fucked for the day, possibly all vacation
if your BOA boots blow out, best case you planned ahead and had an extra cable on you and spent a few hours fixing it, worst case your out for the day.

Im looking at trying some double BOA's next season, maybe ill try some Flows...but honestly i rarely if ever have any issues with my bindings, most of the time its over tightening my boots. Much like flows if you don't buy cheap strap bindings they have enough cushion that you are always comfortable.

Sure if you go buy some cheap ass Ride LX or Burton Freestyle bindings or something, of course your feet are gonna hurt. But if you buy the higher end Cartels or Ride NRC's or something they work just as well as flows.

Maybe i'm in the minority, i dont know, but i can strap in standing up and it takes a matter of 2 seconds to throw my foot in and click each thing a few times....so the speed thing doesnt sell me on flows. All my friends are slow as hell strapping in though..lol..


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

When I use to live in Minnesota, where a 400 vertical drop was considered big, Flows made a HUGE difference.
It literally took less than 10secs to go down a single run, and Flows made it much more enjoyable.

I can understand how in a real mountain speed of strapping in makes no real difference. But in the those little midwest hills, it makes a big diffrence.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

extra0 said:


> Not judging their performance, because I havent tried them, but, visually, I don't like how the highbacks on flows drag when skating. Their bases look flimsy/not very supportive. Plus, all that strap material, 4 ratchets per binding, a cable and that massive forward lean/lock thingee must add substantial weight.


Nope. My NXTs are a lot lighter my old K2 strap-ins. Since you admittedly haven't ridden them, your total speculation about their weight, support, and overall quality is totally worthless.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> I have nothing against flows, but i am skeptical of over complicating something.
> 
> More mechanical = more failures
> 
> ...


You are quite correct, more moving parts = more chance for failure. So lets do an analysis:

Stepping into/out of a Flow - One moving part, the highback. We can get really stringent and say one for the highback and one for the highback lock. 2 per binding, 4 total.

Ratcheting in/out - However moving parts are in two ratchets for strapping in and release. That depends on the design - If you're clever and you've marketed a ten year old ratchet design to a bunch of stupid kids who just want what their friends have, it's probably more prone to failure. However, it's usually one hinge for the tightening lever, one for the release lever. 4 sets of hinges per binding, 8 total. :dunno:

I can't believe we're still talking about this. What's more I can't believe the OP actually made a topic out of the blue demanding that Flow users explain to him, personally, why they have a preference. :laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Give me 10 reasons why I should hate my flow bindings...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhhh see what happens when someone decides they don't like a product...it draws an army.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Ahhhh see what happens when someone decides they don't like a product...it draws an army.


EXACTLY what I was thinking. I will say though, it is pretty entertaining so no complaints here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Leo said:


> Third, no traditional binding has the consistency of Flows.


i'm sorry but, for me, unless you have tried every single traditional binding, you can not make this claim. as such, i find this claim to be as divisive and as opinionated as the haters. i have 3 pairs of nidecker bindings which never need to be adjusted. i have never really considered consistency to be an issue with bindings. obviously, your mileage varies. 

my answer: if you don't like flows, don't use them. further, getting upset because other people choose them - to the extent that you make a thread about it online - is moronic.

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i'm sorry but, for me, unless you have tried every single traditional binding, you can not make this claim. as such, i find this claim to be as divisive and as opinionated as the haters. i have 3 pairs of nidecker bindings which never need to be adjusted. i have never really considered consistency to be an issue with bindings. obviously, your mileage varies.
> 
> my answer: if you don't like flows, don't use them. further, getting upset because other people choose them - to the extent that you make a thread about it online - is moronic.
> 
> alasdair


Think about what I said and what you are saying here for a minute. How can any traditional binding be as consistent as Flows? Do you sit there and count the number clicks when you strap in? Unless you do count, Flows are more consistent. Period. We're not talking about footbed or highback adjustment, we are talking about strap pressure distribution. Each time you ratchet your boot down in traditionals, the pressure is different. Unless, like I mentioned, you count the clicks.

To all talking about drawing an army, that's what you get when you start threads like this. How about I start a "UNIONS ARE GREEN - WHO CARES??" thread and see the feedback I get.

@Shultz or w/e your name is: I am perfectly calm and relaxed. Someone started a thread about Flows so I replied. Does that make me a fanboy? Nope. In fact, I will say Flow snowboards are very disappointing and their entry level Flite bindings are pieces of crap. The difference is, I have valid reasons why I hate those products from Flow. I have tested them hands on. More than one in fact. More than once too. What have you done? Stepped into one fucking pair and decided the whole line is shit?

To the OP: why shouldn't people talk about the speed of entry? This is the whole reason Flows were started in the first place. Have any of you also considered the fact that the ease of entry also helps out many husky riders? How about older riders? Makes things easier for them.

I don't argue because I'm some flaming fanboy of Flow, I argue because people keep coming up with dumbass remarks against Flows. I love Flow's NXT and M line of bindings. Just like I love Rome 390's and Targas. I also happen to like the 2011 Burton Infidels. I also like Ride SPIs and Deltas.

Gear is gear. I don't care what you use. Go wear some tight pink pants and ride a Lamar for all I care. Even though I don't like that shit, you won't see me starting a ignorant thread about it. I hope all of you end up having little groms that beg you for a pair of Flows. That would be some funny shit.

Now take that polish sausage out of your mouth and go ride.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

flow users: do you every have problems with snow in your bindngs?

also consistency isnt always the best thing. for instance my union forces are great for all mountain parlty because i can loosen and tighten them. if i am taking a run through the park i losen the ratchets a click or 2 to make them softer and more forgiven. if i am going down a run i will want my bindings as tight as possible.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

crazyface said:


> flow users: do you every have problems with snow in your bindngs?
> 
> also consistency isnt always the best thing. for instance my union forces are great for all mountain parlty because i can loosen and tighten them. if i am taking a run through the park i losen the ratchets a click or 2 to make them softer and more forgiven. if i am going down a run i will want my bindings as tight as possible.


Nope, never an issue with snow/ice in the binding, at least not any different than with any other binding...possibly because i'm not a 12yo kid who can't open the pickle jar himself :dunno:

As for adjusting strap tightness, the '09 stuff pretty much all has the miniratchets at all 4 corners now so it's not a big an issue to fine tune the strap like you're describing...it's a HUGE improvement from just last year.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

A serious question about flows..

If you get stuck in powder, how do you get out?

Ive seen the guys with flows get stuck on the epic days..

They are stuck there digging a hole around their boots looking like idiots so that they can pull the rear highback down to get their foot out..

Has that been changed?

Doing as much deep snow stuff as i can per year, you inevitably get stuck sometimes. Its hard enough trying to paw through a foot of snow to find my ratchets to pull them loose...i cant imagine having to dig holes behind my feet to unstrap...


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

with the '09 and up stuff at least it's the same as any other binding, pop the strap and put it back with the ratchets...you could even undo the inside ratchets if it was easier to reach than the outside for whatever reason...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> A serious question about flows..
> 
> If you get stuck in powder, how do you get out?
> 
> ...


And the 2010 and soon to be 2011 SE versions only have two ratchets on the outside. They can be used like traditional bindings if you want to.

As for ice in Flow bindings... WTF? I don't know what you're doing with your bindings, but I never have this problem. Are you talking about on the footbed? That happens with any binding and a simply shake down or wipe after each run takes care of that.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

crazyface said:


> flow users: do you every have problems with snow in your bindngs?
> 
> also consistency isnt always the best thing. for instance my union forces are great for all mountain parlty because i can loosen and tighten them. if i am taking a run through the park i losen the ratchets a click or 2 to make them softer and more forgiven. if i am going down a run i will want my bindings as tight as possible.


Never. The new flow designs make it more obvious to the average joe that you you can use flows like traditional bindings as well as the step in method, although you you can do that on any model in years past. My '09 NXT-Ats have 4 ratchet straps on each binding that I can tighten and loosen at any time. I can just use that on Pow days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

i tried my first pair of flows nto too long ago. for what its worth i liked them. if your runs are short having to strap into tradition bindings 100 times in a day gets old FAST. or your hiking back up the hill to hit the same rail over and over again... they are super convenient. with that said, i still prefer the feel of traditional bindings.

if you dont like them- WHO CARES???


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> Think about what I said and what you are saying here for a minute. How can any traditional binding be as consistent as Flows? Do you sit there and count the number clicks when you strap in? Unless you do count, Flows are more consistent. Period. We're not talking about footbed or highback adjustment, we are talking about strap pressure distribution. Each time you ratchet your boot down in traditionals, the pressure is different. Unless, like I mentioned, you count the clicks.


i understand what you are saying better now but i still think it's something of a strawman.

i have my straps set up such that the strap is set at a specific length, adjusted to fit my boots. the ladder only has, say, 25 teeth in it and, when i strap in i click the ratchet the same number of times to get the fit i use. on the off chance that the ratchet is off by one tooth in the ladder, that's hardly going to be the difference between a successful run and a trip to the er.

so i understand your position but, now, i echo crazyman. perhaps flows are the "most consistent" binding on earth. to me, that's about item number 100 on my list of priorities for a binding. in fact, until you mentioned it i never even thought about it as an issue (because my straps are quite consistent enough )

alasdair


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have flows and I ride traditional strap in bindings. Flow Amp5's and Head P4's, in case anyone cared. I keep them on two different boards.

There are good and bad about both kinds of bindings. The strap bindings are a lot easier to get out of quickly and a lot easier to adjust if there is a problem. However they are a lot easier to dial in too tightly and every 50 runs or so, the tooth won't catch and latch closed because ice gets lodged in it or something.

The flows take more time on the front end to set up and definitely have a different feel... but the advantage is that they are fire and forget. Once you get them adjust correctly all you have to do is latch and unlatch the high-back all day long. Less fuss for sure... but its tricky wiggling your boot back out of one if the highback isn't lowered all the way. There is also the disadvantage of only having ONE direction in which you insert your boot. Traditional bindings are front OR top entry... this can be handy sometimes if you've skated off the lift to a weird spot.

To each their own. The only bindings I dislike are ones that come loose on you or cut off circulation. I'll make do with whatever else is available if it works properly.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool. 2011 Flow SE's.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Cool. 2011 Flow SE's.


Yeah when I saw them at the winter sports show I sat for about an hour going over the flow products. Really liking what the have to offer for next season.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally prefer ratchets at all four points over what they did with the SE's this year (and apparently next year too). Makes getting the power strap centered and perfect much easier. :dunno:


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

those 2011's look awesome. i have 08 nxt ats and im inlove with them. i like the easy fast in thing it works nice but its not just that. i love how i have 0 pressure on my feet. i would always come home in pain with my strap ins because that was the only way i could get any response out of them. got the flows and i feel like im rinding freely without any bindings. it just is a nice feeling. I dont care if you guys hate them all i can say is im in love with my nxts


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I personally prefer ratchets at all four points over what they did with the SE's this year (and apparently next year too). Makes getting the power strap centered and perfect much easier. :dunno:


I demoed the 2011 Flow bindings. The M9s and ATSEs. Both were awesome bindings. I prefer the SE strap system. The inner straps are tooless adjustable so you just pick a length and strap in. I was having my current Flows swapped on and off numerous boards and each vendor was scared to undo my straps. They kept asking permission to undo them because they thought I would have a tough time setting back up. I told them go ahead, I can strap in like traditionals. Got my bindings on, dropped the board on the ground, strapped in my Flows, took my feet back out and walked away. Needless to say, it caught their interest.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I think if i lived on a small hill i would have flows or some other fast entry system like the k2 clinches. But since i don't, i don't mind the 15 or so seconds of strapping in. I love the feel of a toe strap. All personal preference.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> I think if i lived on a small hill i would have flows or some other fast entry system like the k2 clinches. But since i don't, i don't mind the 15 or so seconds of strapping in. I love the feel of a toe strap. All personal preference.


Yea, I always say the same thing. I actually prefer the response of toe straps. It's just that my feet pay a price when I shred for multiple days in a row.

I have my targets on the 2011 Burton Infidels or Rome 390s for my next bindings. The Infidels are so damn comfortable.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i think it's sad that gear and their respective producers tend to get bashed on hearsay and unmerited opinion instead of reviewed and analyzed based on usage and performance.

this is evidenced by the constant abuse Flow receives from the boarding community; i see it everywhere, on every boarding forum and in person as well. i started boarding this year, and my first binding purchase was the Flow NXT-AT, cause i thought i'd like the rear entry system it offered. i'll admit, the bindings didn't fit the bill for me, but that was a matter of personal preference more than anything else. i've found that i really do like sitting around and strapping in with friends after getting off the lift, and i like the feel of traditional bindings more than the one piece of Flows. but there was nothing to suggest that Flow is as bad as a company as diehard traditional binding enthusiasts scream it to be.

it's a shame that Flow users are constantly having to defend their personal preference. when it boils down to it, that's precisely what it is: personal preference. if a person in the market for bindings is interested in Flows because of the different option it offers from traditional setups, they should be able to have access to people that use them, as well as people that may have had a bad experience with them. the usual "they're gay" and "what's the point of saving 15 seconds" has nothing to do with how Flows perform. the only opinions people seem to be receiving are from non-Flow users bashing Flows, and Flow users valiantly defending the product they use, and even then, it seems to put them in a dimmer light.

Flow users have nothing to say about companies like Union and Rome, because really, there's nothing to say, but it seems that Union die-hards love sinking the Flow boat. if you don't like them because you think that a happenstance result of a different style of binding saving you 15 seconds is retarded, then use what you use and move on with your life. the engineers at Flow didn't base their entire business model on shaving seconds off of people's snowboarding down-times, and certainly not to impress you. why do you need 10 other reasons if you have no intention of using Flows anyway? give good reviews of what you use, and lay off of bashing what you don't. i'm sure you have good input to give on the gear you do use.

my 25 cents. (it was a little long)


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

extra0 said:


> Not judging their performance, because I havent tried them, but, visually, I don't like how the highbacks on flows drag when skating. Their bases look flimsy/not very supportive. Plus, all that strap material, 4 ratchets per binding, a cable and that massive forward lean/lock thingee must add substantial weight.


flimsy bases? lol my nxt ats bottom base is pure foam and the top is a solid peice of lightweight material. ur a funny one. i can land flat by undershooting a jump and not feel it because of the foam under. Oh well im done arguing because u guys will never give up and ill just have my own fun and love it myself no opinions needed. ill keep in mind next time to be cool before what i like for feel and buy the pickle bindings that everyone has


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Exactly. It's been said a few times, but it's a matter of personal preference. I think the most frustrating part for me is that the bindings don't keep me from doing anything that a traditional binding does. I personally don't feel the difference between a binding with a toe strap or flows from a response perspective. I can carve the same, I can hit jumps the same, I can jib the same. I just taught myself to ride switch and carve down blue runs the whole time without reverting. My bindings aren't keeping me from progressing. If anything, they're helping me progress because they're supportive, responsive, and comfortable.

As you said Notickets, people espouse completely unsubstantiated views on Flows and can't actually back up their view with factual data.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> it's a shame that Flow users are constantly having to defend their personal preference.


nobody _has to_ defend a personal preference. if some idiot on the internet is bashing your flows and you choose to respond then you've done exactly that - you've _chosen_ to defend your preference. ask yourself why. you can also chose to ignore them.

alasdair


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i forgot to mention, i ride Rome and Flux bindings. what i wrote earlier was just a thought.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

burtontwinner said:


> flimsy bases? lol my *nxt ats bottom base is pure foam *and the top is a solid peice of lightweight material. ur a funny one. i can land flat by undershooting a jump and not feel it because of the foam under. Oh well im done arguing because u guys will never give up and ill just have my own fun and love it myself no opinions needed. ill keep in mind next time to be cool before what i like for feel and buy the pickle bindings that everyone has


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

since when is foam strong?


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow all this flow talk. Makes me wanna put on my k2 clicker boots and click into my bindings. The only advantage I see to a 'fast' strap/click in binding is for beginners who wanna spend more time learning than getting frustrated trying to strap in. As far as the Flow binding itself, well, I never tried it.

Long live the k2 clicker! LOL The only thing I didn't like about it was trying to find a pair of comfortable boots but that was over 10 years ago.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF? Is this thread still active?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> nobody _has to_ defend a personal preference. if some idiot on the internet is bashing your flows and you choose to respond then you've done exactly that - you've _chosen_ to defend your preference. ask yourself why. you can also chose to ignore them.
> 
> alasdair


You get way too literal sometimes alasdair. :laugh:



Magnum626 said:


> Wow all this flow talk. Makes me wanna put on my k2 clicker boots and click into my bindings. The only advantage I see to a 'fast' strap/click in binding is for beginners who wanna spend more time learning than getting frustrated trying to strap in. As far as the Flow binding itself, well, I never tried it.
> 
> Long live the k2 clicker! LOL The only thing I didn't like about it was trying to find a pair of comfortable boots but that was over 10 years ago.


Lots of fallacy in this post.

First of all, comparing clickers to speed entry bindings is like comparing a Honda Civic to a Ferrari. You use any normal boot with Flow bindings.

You also state that you think the bindings are for beginners, yet you go on to say you never even tried Flows. MunkySpunk facepalmed this whole thread, but I facepalm you.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^I guess my poor attempt at humor did not come across well. I was actually referring to the original post referring to the speed of 'strapping' in moreso than the discussion about Flows. And I was referring to the clickers for beginners, just like back in the day when all the rentals were a form of Step In Bindings...... oh well... :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> ^I guess my poor attempt at humor did not come across well. I was actually referring to the original post referring to the speed of 'strapping' in moreso than the discussion about Flows. And I was referring to the clickers for beginners, just like back in the day when all the rentals were a form of Step In Bindings...... oh well... :dunno:


You used the words "fast *strap*/click in bindings" of which the STRAP part of that comment denotes Flows.

Either way, don't knock it til you try a few. And if you do try it, stay away from the entry level crap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> You get way too literal sometimes alasdair.


perhaps i didn't make my point too clearly.

if somebody is bashing your gear preference and you get upset and respond, the only person you should be angry with is yourself...

regards

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> perhaps i didn't make my point too clearly.
> 
> if somebody is bashing your gear preference and you get upset and respond, the only person you should be angry with is yourself...
> 
> ...


No I meant that you take some posts way too literally. I think the guy was just trying to say that Flow users are always being bashed. 

As for me, I like to debate. You win some and you lose some, but a lot of times you walk away enlightened.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> No I meant that you take some posts way too literally. I think the guy was just trying to say that Flow users are always being bashed.


right. and if they are being bashed, sfw?



alasdair


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally defend things that I think need to be defended. Flow makes a quality product, and in my opinion has advanced binding design. When I see something that has a negative perception that is unsubstantiated and unmerited, I tend to defend it and try to enlighten both the participants and onlookers.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

phile00 said:


> I personally defend things that I think need to be defended. Flow makes a quality product, and in my opinion has advanced binding design. When I see something that has a negative perception that is unsubstantiated and unmerited, I tend to defend it and try to enlighten both the participants and onlookers.


I'm in 100% agreement. I "win" nothing by posting to this thread...but it drives me nuts to see all the posts here from people who say they've never ridden Flows but they know they must suck because they look funny or they know someone who rode a cheap pair five years ago. I actually ride Flows (NXT FRX) and I've got some higher-end K2s, and IMO there is simply no comparison. The Flows are lighter, more responsive, more comfortable, quick, and they have improved my riding. Fact. I won't shit on Union or Flux or any other binding because I haven't ridden anything other than my Flows and my K2s (I don't really count my entry-level Liquid bindings), and I think anyone who shits on ANY binding they have no direct experience with is a fucking douchebag.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> i think it's sad that gear and their respective producers tend to get bashed on hearsay and unmerited opinion instead of reviewed and analyzed based on usage and performance.
> 
> this is evidenced by the constant abuse Flow receives from the boarding community; i see it everywhere, on every boarding forum and in person as well. i started boarding this year, and my first binding purchase was the Flow NXT-AT, cause i thought i'd like the rear entry system it offered. i'll admit, the bindings didn't fit the bill for me, but that was a matter of personal preference more than anything else. i've found that i really do like sitting around and strapping in with friends after getting off the lift, and i like the feel of traditional bindings more than the one piece of Flows. but there was nothing to suggest that Flow is as bad as a company as diehard traditional binding enthusiasts scream it to be.
> 
> ...


well said brother.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> all the posts here from people who say they've never ridden Flows but they know they must suck because they look funny or they know someone who rode a cheap pair five years ago.


You forgot the most well-formulated argument: Flows are also gay. The men's line of bindings gets with other models in the men's line. It's shameful what society condones in these godless times. 

The NXT-AT should be boning the Prima's.... That'd be one heck of a kid's binding. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

and the Flow 24 Real's are the mack daddy big time gay binders, ballin out of control. he preys on the NXT series.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> and the Flow 24 Real's are the mack daddy big time gay binders, ballin out of control. he preys on the NXT series.


And speaking of that, I noticed your avatar...could anything possibly be more gay than Zeal goggles? You can't even change your own goggles when conditions change? I like the time I spend in the lodge with my friends, changing goggles because a big storm front moved in and I can't see shit because of the flat light.







I hope you understand the sarcasm...and the comparison. I love my Zeals!


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> And speaking of that, I noticed your avatar...could anything possibly be more gay than Zeal goggles? You can't even change your own goggles when conditions change? I like the time I spend in the lodge with my friends, changing goggles because a big storm front moved in and I can't see shit because of the flat light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, i would've definitely understood, seeing as anyone that would bother to try to pick on zeals would know what they're dealing with. love the SPPX  which model you got?


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> i think it's sad that gear and their respective producers tend to get bashed on hearsay and unmerited opinion instead of reviewed and analyzed based on usage and performance.
> 
> this is evidenced by the constant abuse Flow receives from the boarding community; i see it everywhere, on every boarding forum and in person as well. i started boarding this year, and my first binding purchase was the Flow NXT-AT, cause i thought i'd like the rear entry system it offered. i'll admit, the bindings didn't fit the bill for me, but that was a matter of personal preference more than anything else. i've found that i really do like sitting around and strapping in with friends after getting off the lift, and i like the feel of traditional bindings more than the one piece of Flows. but there was nothing to suggest that Flow is as bad as a company as diehard traditional binding enthusiasts scream it to be.
> 
> ...


Yep. He said she said BS gets old. I ride 2010 NXT AT-SE's and love them, my gf rides '09 "NXT" Prima-se's and she loves them, my buddy rides 2010 M9-SE and he loves them. Crazy responsive and very light weight. Being able to strap in quickly is just an added bonus.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Speed of strapping in is definitely not a concern anywhere on my list. I'd consider stuff like the K2 Autos for instance, but not for that reason at all. Consistency isn't a concern either, as once the bindings have molded to my boots, which happens after a day or so, it doesn't require any thought to get strapped in properly.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> haha, i would've definitely understood, seeing as anyone that would bother to try to pick on zeals would know what they're dealing with. love the SPPX  which model you got?


SPPX here, too. Wife got 'em for me for Christmas. That's a good woman!


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

Leo said:


> Wow, smoke a fat one and fucking chill out bro.
> 
> If you took the time to read through more of the reviews and opinions, you would notice there are a bunch of other very good reasons why people use Flows. Reasons that are far better than why people don't ride them. Shit like "My friend tried the Flites and said it sucked so Flow blows!"
> 
> ...


Seventh - Flow bindings have some of the best "heel hold" on the market. These things are a halfpipe rider's dream. 

Eighth - They are apparently VERY strong. Furthermore, if you do manage to break something, refer to "Fourth."

Nineth - When the top of a hill is full of skiiers/boarders trying to work up the courage to go down a difficult run, you can strap on wherever you want. My friends who ride flows straps on while he is already moving down the hill.

Tenth - Price. They have a decent price, and a range of products.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

WaterPog said:


> Nope, never an issue with snow/ice in the binding, at least not any different than with any other binding...possibly because i'm not a 12yo kid who can't open the pickle jar himself :dunno:



I've had ice in the binding. Then again I had a really old pair of Flows. The ice got stuck in the hole where the highback locks in. It fucking sucked because either you had to pick it out with a small screwdriver or a a pen, or just push the highback until it forces the ice out.

Keep in mind this was an older pair, so the newer high end models might be different.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Penguin said:


> I've had ice in the binding. Then again I had a really old pair of Flows. The ice got stuck in the hole where the highback locks in. It fucking sucked because either you had to pick it out with a small screwdriver or a a pen, or just push the highback until it forces the ice out.


You're not alone. That happened to my ex's Flows all the time.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm new and can strap into my bindings standing up in about 7-8 seconds.. which.. I dunno..I just like how simplistic my traditional strap ins are.. I could care less about the speed of getting into them.. but whoever the OP is ... is just hating on someone else's style.. which for me doesn't fit in with the culture of snowboarding at all, oh you wear tight pants, you're a ***... oh you wear sagging baggy pants you are a thug wannabe... I wear this perfectly fitted suit that costed 900+ bucks.. 

Well hello there Bradley Gleason you are a dickhead, get over yourself... has anyone ever hopped over next to you and hopped into their flows and been like "see you later ****** have fun for the next 5 seconds strapping in!! " exactly, no. :cheeky4:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> You're not alone. That happened to my ex's Flows all the time.


I ride the Ice Coast a couple of times a week, I ride Tahoe a couple of weeks a year...never had a problem with ice in my Flow NXT FRXs.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Honestly, you should stop trying to find whats "RIGHT" about flow and try to find whats "WRONG" with them. There is nothing wrong with them. Simply put, it is a different binding with DIFFERENT features that fits certain type of riding. Please find flaws in a product and not complain about how you think something is not worthy to you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> I ride the Ice Coast a couple of times a week, I ride Tahoe a couple of weeks a year...never had a problem with ice in my Flow NXT FRXs.


The problem is, people are basing their opinions off of old technology. A lot of it also has to do with user error. Flows have come a long way and that ice problem is almost non-existent now.

But hey, I had a pair of 06 Flites a while back. Guess how I prevented the ice problem? I put my pants over the highback. Took less than a second to pull the pants up and over them. I guess this would be a problem for skinny pants people :dunno:

I also used to just brush them off before and after every single run which also took less than a second to do. Another fix is to just use your palm and snap the highbacks on with a little force.

So many ways to prevent such a minute problem.

I'm still all for the comfort of Flows. Best pressure distribution by far. Absolutely 0 soreness no matter how long, how hard, or how many days I ride.

Traditionals? I still love them too. I can strap into those standing up as well. Still an extra chore to bend down, line up the ladder, and ratchet both into place.

I've had quite a few problems with both Flows and Traditional bindings. Do I knock either of them? Nope. You're not going to see me discriminate against an entire line of bindings based on judgments from old technology or friends who ride them.

As much as Union doesn't catch my interest, if someone offered me to demo a pair, I totally would. Ride LX's gave me huge problems, but I still like the SPIs and 2011 Deltas. Burton Cartels are my arch nemesis, but I really like the 2011 Cobrasharks and restricted Malativas. Get my drift here?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ice was never a problem. I brush stuff off briefly after every run, and no matter the bindings I pull my pants over the high back. I'm on the ice coast btw.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> But hey, I had a pair of 06 Flites a while back. Guess how I prevented the ice problem? I put my pants over the highback. Took less than a second to pull the pants up and over them. I guess this would be a problem for skinny pants people :dunno:


You have now subtracted 1 second from the 15 second advantage. :laugh: J/K!! Couldn't help myself. 

I haven't used Flows in a fairly long time (4-5 years), but from what I remember it wasn't the speed of entry that was what appealed to my brother and myself, but it was the comfort and consistency. The bindings at the time were a little on the heavy side, but everything was heavier then than it is today.

I just got back into snowboarding this year, picked up all new gear, and went with traditional bindings. I found they were ok, but I have issues with consistent hold and pressure points. 100% personal, as I sold those bindings to a friend and he loves them on his feet. I'm working out a pair of 2010 Ride Contrabands now. They've mostly fixed my consistent hold issues, though I'm still working out some pressure point and fit issues (and they are a little bit of a challenge to get dialed in). If these don't work out, I'll probably switch to Flows next season, or give something like the Gnu Fastec a try.

Places like this forum tend to create elitist bias and group think mentality. It's all a load of crap and people stroking their e-peens. Ride whatever the heck you want and enjoy it. Gear is 100% personal preference.


----------



## SpeechRider (Mar 18, 2010)

This is my first post on this forum. I saw the title of this thread and couldn't resist.

I don't use Flows. However, I have been tempted to buy some type of fast-entry binding for several reasons:

1. It's not the extra 15 seconds on the hill that I'm after. However, there are times when I'm strapping in that I see a herd of other people about to go down the hill, and I want to get way ahead of them, lest I have to slalom around them. So getting locked in quicker would be an advantage there.

2. I often find myself strapping in on an incline, whereupon my board starts to slide. Usually I can strap in fast enough that it's not a problem. However, there are times when I'm going maybe 15 mph while tightening my straps but looking up.

I would be VERY tempted to try the Flow NXT-FRX if the reviews of the build quality weren't so daunting. I'm all-freeride all the time.

Someone mentioned his/her fear of having the BOA system malfunction. I've been using the same pair of K2 Raider Boas for the past 4 or 5 years, going very fast and not babying the boots at all. I worried when I bought them that maybe I should buy a spare cable. But the cables have been bulletproof. I love the BOA system.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

Similar to Speechrider's 1st pt., on powder days here it's a sprint to hit that untracked pow and the skiers in that chair behind you have the advantage!!  The faster you get strapped in the sooner you get fresh tracks! If that sort of thing is important to ya. Oh, I don't ride flows but thought I'd throw that reason out there.


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

csf said:


> Similar to Speechrider's 1st pt., on powder days here it's a sprint to hit that untracked pow and the skiers in that chair behind you have the advantage!!  The faster you get strapped in the sooner you get fresh tracks! If that sort of thing is important to ya. Oh, I don't ride flows but thought I'd throw that reason out there.


Hahaha. I know EXACTLY what you're talking about.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

*Don't Click Any Of Kster's Links.*


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

During the middle of the day, I drink a few beers and eat my lunch with my fellow riders. When we are done, strapping into my Ride Betas is the most annoying thing in the world and it really makes me miss my Flow bindings. Bending over with a belly full of beer and bar food is not fun. 

Some of you will argue and bitch and say, "Oh you should just eat protein bars and blah blah blah". Well, eat a dick. I like my beer and food. I'm out there to enjoy the mountain, but I want to also enjoy the fact that I'm not sitting in my office at work and eat some decent grub. Some of you don't have hair on your balls so this will be hard to comprehend, but once your balls drop, you'll start to appreciate the things in life that let you bend over less.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PaulH said:


> During the middle of the day, I drink a few beers and eat my lunch with my fellow riders. When we are done, strapping into my Ride Betas is the most annoying thing in the world and it really makes me miss my Flow bindings. Bending over with a belly full of beer and bar food is not fun.
> 
> Some of you will argue and bitch and say, "Oh you should just eat protein bars and blah blah blah". Well, eat a dick. I like my beer and food. I'm out there to enjoy the mountain, but I want to also enjoy the fact that I'm not sitting in my office at work and eat some decent grub. Some of you don't have hair on your balls so this will be hard to comprehend, but once your balls drop, you'll start to appreciate the things in life that let you bend over less.


Well then. Looks like someone is trying to belittle others to deal with being a fat ass. How's that workin' out for ya? :cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

im old ... I use that time at the top of the lift to wait out the crowds and get some mental focus .. especially if theres a huge crew going into the top park ... my crew also takes that few seconds to say " ok were goin x way and if we get split were goin to x lift" .. o and im old did i mention that cause we also use that time to call " gotta take a piss in the trees  "

it has nothing to do with a particular binding type just age .. did I mention the age thing?


----------

